# First lipped musky bait and firetiger pattern



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

A number of firsts here. It is my first lipped musky bait, my first attempt at the firetiger pattern, and my first attempt at a scale pattern. 
Thanks Vince for all the firetiger pointers in your post last week. 
I went a little too heavy with the black, but over all i'm happy with it. It has a wicked wobble and dives nicely. It's made from poplar and weighted with 2 (1/2) oz egg sinkers. Please post your comments and input, the firetiger pattern is challenging and the black definitely will sneak up on you in a hurry.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a beautiful plug right there!! You say it is your first go at it, impressive. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! Very nice! 
Did you make the lip yourself or is it a storebought one?

Looking forward to the sequel!

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Pikopath,

I cut the lip myself out of lexan, I believe it a size 10.

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking BIG bait! Nice PJ!!!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

that looks awesome


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

very impressive bait

Etch


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic looking bait! Great job!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Well Done! I think the black looks fine!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like the stripes a lot. Also I don't think you overdid the black overall. 

You may be presently surprised by the effect that that black head will bring. I seem to get a lot of hits when I blacken the heads like that.

I think your going to score big time, slayer96.

As a matter of interest, I have been paying attention to what color eyes seem to get struck the most. As you recall I made two firetiger baits a few months ago. I made the eyes red on one of them, and silver on the other. So far, the silver bait has 3 muskies and the red one landed one and hooked but lost another. Who knows. But as bait-building weenies, we tend to think about this stuff.

Good work, buddy. I hope you hang a big one on this firetiger crank.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks great now how many Pabst did it take to make that lure? You know you have to factor beer into the cost of that lure!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Great looking lure and with all the first's, I also think it's excellent.pete


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice work and you still have some time to get some teeth marks on it before it gets too cold out.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful work, what size hooks do you plan to use?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That is a great looking bait. Would never guess it was any type of first attempts. That's gonna have some teeth marks soon:T Look forward to a pic of the fish very soon.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, excellent work! That looks very similar to an 8" tuff shad (which already is a well-known fish producer!). I'm sure it wont take long for the paint to get "muskified".


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

The bait looks great. The black is good-sharp contrast. I just started adding black heads to a lot of my baits. It makes me think the fish can recognize the head portion from a further distance, and maybe it'll hit the bait harder? Just my thought though.


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome big bait, hopefully that beast will have a hog musky on it. NICE WORK AND AWESOME PAINT!!


----------

